# Earth Day 2017



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2017)

April 22nd ...


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Pam (Apr 21, 2017)

Lovely video, Bonnie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Bonnie, enjoyed that!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2017)

Bonnie, that was wonderful! Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2017)

Beautiful, SeaBreeze, thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2017)

In 1970, San Francisco activist John McConnell and Wisconsin Senator  Gaylord Nelson separately asked Americans to join in a grassroots  demonstration. McConnell chose the spring equinox (March 21, 1970) and  Nelson chose April 22.
 Millions of people participated, and today Earth Day continues to be widely celebrated with events on both dates.

http://www.almanac.com/content/when-earth-day-2017


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 22, 2017)

Went down to a local park in the city where I live. This park is the centerpiece of downtown. Has a nice lake right in the middle of it. Anytime there's some kind of special event downtown, it usually takes place in that park. Went there today having no idea it was Earth Day. Arrived to find tents set up everywhere, live bands playing, vendors, people packing the sidewalks all around the lake, marchers holding up pro-science signs, etc.

It wasn't until much later, after one of the bands was finished playing, while the singer was thanking the crowd and mentioned Earth Day, that I even knew what it was all for.

I knew it was an environmentally themed event, that was obvious. But I had no idea it was Earth Day until some time in the afternoon.


----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2017)

Bonnie and Seabreeze...incredible videos! I really enjoyed the videography and the science facts one was fascinating. Thanks.

Victor, what a pleasantly surprise and well-penned. Your city and local park sound like ideal hometown living with the convenience of the city. Near a beach? That would be the frosting on the cake.


----------

